# inside vagina swollen during 11 weeks pregnancy



## Steph1ip

Hi, I have a questions and recently I find out my inner vaginal opening was very swollen but not painful, just sometime very uncomfortable when I walk or sit and I can fill something stick out from my vagina.

I had a cervix open experience in my first trimester from my last pregnancy.  I remember that my doctor needed to stitched my cervix until almost due date.  Then he took off the stitch and until my baby born.  He reminded me that if I do pregnant again, then I have to stitch my cervix again because it will happen again.

Now, I will going to have an ultrasound for my 12 weeks on this Wednesday but I am worrying my vagina swollen is it one of my symptom that my cervix has been open?

I asked my friend and she said it could be hemorrhoid but I totally didn't feel pain, so I don't know what is that?

Hope you can help.

Thank you.
Steph


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

It doesn't sound like your cervix has opened, but maybe you have a prolapse. It's impossible to say without seeing, so it would be worth seeing your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Steph1ip

Hi Emily,

Thanks to explain.  Then may I know what is prolapse and what will the symptoms?  And how will happen?

Thanks again.
Steph


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

It just occurs when your pelvic floor muscles are weak, and usually gives the sensation of feeling something low down. Do plenty of pelvic floor exercises, which we always advise in pregnancy, but you do need to see your Dr, as I havent seen you, so this is only a guess. Everything may be fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Steph1ip

Hi Emily,

Thank you so much, so I will arrange a dr appt soon.

Steph xx


----------

